# MINI Countryman at 2010 NY Auto Show - Hits US Dealers Q1 2011



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

I sat in a Mini not too long ago, and I loved it! But there shouldn't be four doors on Mini's.. Something just doesn't seem right about it.:dunno:


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Could they add any more circles to the interior?

Really, as much as I love Mini's, management needs to give the interior design team something other than compasses to work with


----------



## ThereIsNoMafia (May 29, 2010)

I owned a 2005 mini cooper and got mad when they made them bigger in 2007. I'm sure someone will find a use for this but it's definitely not for me.


----------

